# October 15th weekend report (video) (yellowfin, wahoo, cobia)



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Fished Wednesday through Saturday outta Venice. Did well on the yellowfin up to 120, weehoos, and stroked the cobes. Ended up with over a dozen cobes in a couple of trips. Nonstop action when you can find them. Left the snapshots in Venice but managed a short video to keep you entertained at work. All fish caught with Hunter Caballero of Paradise Outfitters.

www.paradise-outfitters.com

-Captain Woody Woods


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

Awesome vid Woody. You know I'm shopping for a new deckhand next year??? Come on, it's a hell of a lot nicer over here in the summer. Hit me up.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Great video! Looks like some good times.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

ADRENALINE said:


> Awesome vid Woody. You know I'm shopping for a new deckhand next year??? Come on, it's a hell of a lot nicer over here in the summer. Hit me up.


 
Hahahahaha lord knows yall've got a LOT more girls over that way oh jeez I miss that...Venice offers NOTHING in the way of scenery haha. I think we're fishing the big boat this weekend so I'll be down Friday; I'll try to get up with you.


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

I figured all the chicks would make you wanna get down here!!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Son, I'm in Auburn. 10's everywhere I look! I'm never comin back down! haha


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Excellent video..!! Thanks for taking the time for all of us to share.


----------



## Justin B (Apr 4, 2011)

nice job


----------

